# what size propane tank do i need



## jstrat (Feb 16, 2015)

I have a jotul gf 300 dv rated for 26000 btu heating 800 sq. feet of insulated space I would like to size the tank for the heating season here in ma. any thoughts, thanks.


----------



## Fsappo (Feb 16, 2015)

Assuming the stove ran 10 out of 24 hours for 150 days average (maybe be 4 hours per day shoulder season 18 in this weather) and assuming you wanted the space heated to 70 degrees, I'd say you may go thru 350-450 gallons of propane in a year.  A 500 gallon tank holds 400 gallons at 80% and you should not let the tank get below 20%, so that leaves you with really, 300 usable gallons.  I'd suggest a 500 gallon tank if you are going to try to get by one only one fill.  If you were going to have regular deliveries made by a propane supplier, then I would either go with 2-420# tanks at the house (about 192 gallons or 144 before you get below 20%) and expect a few deliveries over the course of the winter.  If you prefer a torpedo (horizontal) type tank away from the home, I'd go with a 250 or 330 gallon tank.  The issues with going on the small side with LP storage is 1. greater chance of a runout 2. the LP gassing off too quick in relation to the liquid volume as it is used, causing refrigeration which can freeze up your regulators.


----------



## jstrat (Feb 16, 2015)

thank you fsappo


----------

